

Ask HN: Lean real-estate start-up - advice needed - rayhano

My name is Rayhan and our start-up product is an app to list property from a phone. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;wigwamm.com<p>I have domain experience (13 years overseeing a property rental and management business), however, it seemed paramount to get out and speak to potential customers.<p>Below are the results of an afternoon of walking into customers&#x27; offices cold, asking a few questions.<p>What I want to ask of you all are thoughts on the feedback vs product.<p>10 out of 13 agents visited in Stoke Newington gave me time for a solid Q&amp;A:<p>Q1. How long after client instructs till property advertised online: 2x 3-6; 5x within 24 hours; 4x more than 24 hours<p>Q2. (after detailing app creates descriptions automatically, and uploads instantly to property portals with photos) Would Listing App impress client:  5x yes; 2x no; 3x speed not an issue<p>Q3. Who (in their office) goes to see new clients: 7x Manager; 3x all negotiators<p>Q4. What phone do they use: 2x Blackberry; 1x Android; 7x iPhone<p>Q5. Will a client sign terms immediately (at client visit in property): 3x always; 3x often; 2x sometimes; 2x never and always wait before marketing.<p>Other observations:<p>- All used signed T&amp;Cs - none took instructions on verbal agreement or handshake<p>- Current process: 50&#x2F;50 between copy and paste descriptions and freestyle descriptions.<p>- half had property management desktop software: Eurolink, PBS, Resource Technologies, EstatesIT<p>- other half just copy and pasted into Rightmove and Zoopla&#x27;s online CMS<p>- of 13 agents visited: 11x stayed seated; 2x stood up to greet and chat to me.<p>- of those who were interested, they valued two things: quick&#x2F;instant and quality of photos.<p>- only two were concerned that iPhone photos would not be good enough, but without prompting stated they would like to use the iPhone instead of DSLR
======
chrisbridgett
So... what did you want advice on, exactly? All you did was post the results
of your survey?

~~~
rayhano
What do you make of the responses in relation to the product. Does there seem
to be a demand. Am I asking the right questions.

------
naithemilkman
I'm finding it hard to understand what you're saying because this is one big
blob of text. Can you format it with paragraphs and bullet points?

~~~
davidw
That, and I couldn't pick out the actual question in any case.

~~~
rayhano
Sorry about the paragraphs - they should be there now.

The question is what do you make of the feedback in relation to the product.
Does it seem that there is a need for the product. Am I asking the right
questions of my potential customers.

------
gregd
Your questions need to be:

1\. More direct

2\. Well thought out

